# good quality office stationery & supplies



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there

just wondering if anyone can recommend a good quality stationery that has product brochures/price lists and will deliver office supplies.
I am struggling to get good quality paper and envelopes to print our letterheads on.
Most of the dont seem to know what good quality is... or they dont have samples or a price list or even a brochure!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you go from Clock Tower in Diera towards Muraqqabbat (Abu Baker Al Siddique Road) there is a huge stationers on your right just past the discount store. It has a huge fibre glass pencil outside for a sign. If you find yourself at the corner of Traders Hotel, you've gone too far.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Would that be Al Uloom Stationery? or another one?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> Would that be Al Uloom Stationery? or another one?


Sorry, I've no idea of the name beyond Big Pencil up from Clock Tower. It is big though and will certainly have good grades of paper.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

We're currently sourcing from the below 3 companies..

Time Stationary
Mr.Sre Kumar
04-2696400

Adel Office Equipments
Mr.Santhosh
04-4508770

Al Shaab Stationary
Mr.Vipin
050-7594646
06-5355083

Don't ask me any details as I got them from our receptionist )


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's opposite Hamarain Centre and the JW Marriott Dubai, called Middle East Stationary and right next door to Al Kabayl Discount Store.

However, if you're looking to print letter heads, you will need to get in touch with a printing company who can have the company logo, address, etc professionally printed on good quality paper like Conqueror. They will also have a huge selection of paper for you to choose from.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! Will try to give them a call and see what happens.

@Pamela - we will be printing our own as we only ever need the envelopes with our logo once in a blue moon. But i do need to get good quality stuff to do this!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> @Pamela - we will be printing our own as we only ever need the envelopes with our logo once in a blue moon. But i do need to get good quality stuff to do this!


1) What's the maximum paper thickness your current printers can print on?
2) It's not easy to print on envelopes..
3) You'll never get the same high quality if you do it yourself..

My thoughts, these stuff are not that expensive anyway, just get a company to print them as a set (papers with letterhead, envelopes with logo contact info etc etc) around 1000-2000pcs.. Costs will not be that bothering believe me..


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Spectrum

We take service from them, good and fast; but don't know if it is expensive regarding to colleagues, since it is DIFC


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> 1) What's the maximum paper thickness your current printers can print on?
> 2) It's not easy to print on envelopes..
> 3) You'll never get the same high quality if you do it yourself..
> 
> My thoughts, these stuff are not that expensive anyway, just get a company to print them as a set (papers with letterhead, envelopes with logo contact info etc etc) around 1000-2000pcs.. Costs will not be that bothering believe me..


1. we dont have a current printer.
2. we dont need and will never use 1000 or 2000 pcs.
3. we have 4 different brands and colours ...at the moment!!
4. the cost to the environment does bother me


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

VitaEsMorte said:


> Spectrum
> 
> We take service from them, good and fast; but don't know if it is expensive regarding to colleagues, since it is DIFC


Thanks VitaEsM. The website looks very professional!! I will give them a call if nothing else they might be able to help us with our rather unusual business cards... 
If they can do those I am buying you a coffee soon!!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Thanks VitaEsM. The website looks very professional!! I will give them a call if nothing else they might be able to help us with our rather unusual business cards...
> If they can do those I am buying you a coffee soon!!


Highly appreciated if it is Turkish coffee :clap2:


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> 1. we dont have a current printer.
> 2. we dont need and will never use 1000 or 2000 pcs.
> 3. we have 4 different brands and colours ...at the moment!!
> 4. the cost to the environment does bother me


Alright then just decide on the paper thickness you want to use and then buy the printer accordingly.. Make sure that whatever you buy can print on envelopes without screwing them up as well..

Or simply just get it done printed by a regular company with normal printers like 50pcs each


----------

